# Anybody leave their dog outside permanently!



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sick of patch destroying stuff inside and out, When I came home from work today he had destroyed a plastic lawn chair and is now chewing on my house again......When I let him inside he just looks for something to eat, even though I have 100 bones and chew toys for him to play with, he just wants something he can't have, ok to my question anybody just leave there dog outside all the time, I'm thinking 10*10 kennel with a dog house and just leaving him out all year round, letting him out of the kennel for a few hours a day for exercise then back in, any ideas or advice..........


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Take him for a long walk before you leave. Crate him so he can't chew up your house.

If you do choose to make him an outdoor dog, make sure he has access to plenty of water.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My girl is the same she will get into anything if your not looking!

She is on the chain while i am at work 7am-5pm she is off while i am home until about 10pm where she goes back on her chain for the night. 
So she is off 5hours every 24 hours. 5days a week.
then i am home for the weekend were shes only on the chain at bed time.
And she gets a treat to sleep in mumas bed when dads outta town for work 

she used to dig when she was on the chain, now she just kicks it round her moat she dug moths ago :roll:

But in saying that, there are no major threats her in NZ eg, bears and other crazy wild animals around, and the weather is a warm climate.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Crate..........

Outside kennels are fine as long as your in a safe area for her to be outside when your not home.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Crate..........
> 
> Outside kennels are fine as long as your in a safe area for her to be outside when your not home.


he's crate trained, he is it from 8:30 at night to 7:30 in the morning, I used to let him in the house at 8:30 till about 10:30 but those two hours in the house are just to overwhelming for him, he just wants to get into trouble, I'm thinking about a kennel with a dog house and letting him out of kennel to roam the yard for a few hours during the day, buy not for 12 hours outside unattended because he just gets into to much trouble and on very cold wintery nights bringing him in the house in the crate............


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

just make sure you don't neglect him and forget him if you decide to permanently have him live outdoors. and make sure that he is as un-bored as possible... my husky lives outdoors and he is constantly destroying his 10x10 chain link kennel but i give him toys, lots of interaction, bones to chew on, all kinds of junk. it's whole different story, though. just make sure he isn't neglected and whatnot. when he chews your things, what do you do? reinforce with a toy he is allowed to play with when you correct him


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate to be harsh but it sounds to me like you do not spend enough time exercising this dog. He needs something to do to wear him out. Take him for a walk practice obedience with him, play fetch, work a flirt pole anything is better than nothing. He is chewing you out of house and home because he just doesn't know what to do with himself. If you don't have time for him maybe you should think about re-homing him.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I hate to be harsh but it sounds to me like you do not spend enough time exercising this dog. He needs something to do to wear him out. Take him for a walk practice obedience with him, play fetch, work a flirt pole anything is better than nothing. He is chewing you out of house and home because he just doesn't know what to do with himself. If you don't have time for him maybe you should think about re-homing him.


Yeah that was harsh, I play fetch with him for about 1/2 hour a day and my kids play with him alot, other than that I'm not going to go out and their and play with him for 3 hours a day and wait on him hand and foot so he won't destroy my stuff, he is just a dog for goodness sake..........I wasn't put on this earth to entertain a dog 24-7, I have kids, a big mortgage and a nagging wife.............P.S, thanks for the positive reforcement :clap: P.SS, I would never re-home my dog, I would never give up on him..........thats the problem with this breed and people, they just give up on them..........I'm just looking for options so he can have a nice life.........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Yeah that was harsh, I play fetch with him for about 1/2 hour a day and my kids play with him alot, other than that I'm not going to go out and their and play with him for 3 hours a day and wait on him hand and foot so he won't destroy my stuff, he is just a dog for goodness sake..........I wasn't put on this earth to entertain a dog 24-7, I have kids, a big mortgage and a nagging wife.............P.S, thanks for the positive reforcement :clap: P.SS, I would never re-home my dog, *I would never give up on him*..........thats the problem with this breed and people, they just give up on them..........I'm just looking for options so he can have a nice life.........


Moving him to the yard 24/7 is giving up on him. Mikado is right he needs more exercise, APBTs are an active breed, and 30 mins of fetch a day is not enough. Responsibly rehoming a dog is not what is wrong with "this breed and people", what IS wrong is bringing a dog into your home before evaluating its needs, and not researching or being realistic about its care. Giving an APBT a "good life" is not playing with it for 30 mins a day, even those who keep a large number of dogs in an outdoor kennel setup spend more time working with their dogs than that. An APBT needs an outlet for its mental and physical energy. All of your excuses, "I have kids, a big mortgage and a nagging wife", should have been considered BEFORE adopting a high maintenance dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your going to get the same from me......
destructive behavior is out of frustration, you do not work him enough. Placing a dog in a home with someone that can give him a better quality of life is not giving up on him. you say you have too much to so with kids and work, then you have no business owning an APBT that needs more exercise than you can give him. That does not make you a bad person it means your life it too busy to have a high energy dog. 30 min a day is not nearly long enough for some dogs. Also training would be good so you can add some level of control. but again if your too "busy" for training classes then a re home would be better for him and easier on you. Owning a dog should be a joy not a disappointment or anger when he tears stuff up.
I have had dogs that I placed because they did not have enough energy for my working kennel. I placed them because if you do not work or you cannot do a task for me I have no time for that dog. It is more humane to place them in a home where they are the center of attention than to have them rot in one of my kennels because my pride or ego might hurt if I place them. How fair is that?

You got all huffy then you said that is the problem with people is rehomeing dogs but really the bigger injustice is people who have dogs who cannot spend enough time with them. Swallow that bitter pill.....


edited to add
not saying you should give him up but at least know you are not doing a good job of exercise and he needs more, a tired dog is a happy dog. Some dogs are happy sitting on the couch all day some are like yours, they need to be worked.
Putting him outside 24-7 because he has too much energy, sorry, but is really crappy.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like you dont need a dog to be honest. put him on craigslist like the other thousands of dog owners...
be sure to let everyone know that yo ugot a dog and now its too much to handle. maybe if you say your movving and cant take him with you they'll better understand.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I don't wanna repeat every one else so i will say a chain is fine and make sure its at leats 20 feet long so your dog can get around and make sure he has a dag house that is insulated and a auto watering system. and maybe an auto feeder be sure he has plenty of shade and nothing around his that can hurt him like broken plastic/ glass /rocks so on. I have one thats always out side and she is happy and healthy and i also play with her every day. and feed her and water her and so on. i let her off her lead for about 2 hours every day and she runs around her yard i have set up for the dogs to poop in. other than that I would just try to exercise her more.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I don't wanna repeat every one else so i will say a chain is fine and make sure its at leats 20 feet long so your dog can get around and make sure he has a dag house that is insulated and a auto watering system. and maybe an auto feeder be sure he has plenty of shade and nothing around his that can hurt him like broken plastic/ glass /rocks so on. I have one thats always out side and she is happy and healthy and i also play with her every day. and feed her and water her and so on. i let her off her lead for about 2 hours every day and she runs around her yard i have set up for the dogs to poop in. other than that I would just try to exercise her more.


Thank you man, finally some advice, I appreciate it, I will look into a chain, dog house and auto feed, water system also.............I know in a perfect world 4 hours of exercise would be great, but people need to get realistic. You can own a dog and not have it be the center of your life, it does happen right? some of these people need to get a handle on that.........


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> sounds like you dont need a dog to be honest. put him on craigslist like the other thousands of dog owners...
> be sure to let everyone know that yo ugot a dog and now its too much to handle. maybe if you say your movving and cant take him with you they'll better understand.


Thanks, that helped..........out of all the dogs that are in the pound and are put to sleep you think you guys would be alittle more supportive, believe me this dog is lucky to have a spread like he does, its not my fault he chooses to eat everything in site....


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> sounds like you dont need a dog to be honest. put him on craigslist like the other thousands of dog owners...
> be sure to let everyone know that yo ugot a dog and now its too much to handle. maybe if you say your movving and cant take him with you they'll better understand.


Who are you to say if someone needs a dog or not? Damn some of you people are harsh. The guy is looking for a solution not the Spanish Inquisition.



> All of your excuses, "I have kids, a big mortgage and a nagging wife", should have been considered BEFORE adopting a high maintenance dog.


Tell me how this guy was supposed to know what temperament his dog would have? 
I walk Tasha twice day for about 25 minutes each walk (.8 miles) and she doesn't tear anything up. I wouldn't call that "high maintenance" at all.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Thanks, that helped..........out of all the dogs that are in the pound and are put to sleep you think you guys would be alittle more supportive, believe me this dog is lucky to have a spread like he does, its not my fault he chooses to eat everything in site....


I say get some training and use some of the suggestions given for wearing him out more and see how that does. I would never leave one outside permanently though as this breed needs to be around people as they are very social animals. Also, it is far too cold outside for an APBT as their coat is short and thin. Crate him when you are asleep or away from home and discipline him when you are home and he is out of the crate.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I say get some training and use some of the suggestions given for wearing him out more and see how that does.


Thanks for the support PMD, yeah man I love my dog, he just fustrates me sometimes, I'm going to try and work with him alittle more, but he may be outside bound....we'll see how it goes, thanks again man..........P.S I would never abandon him out in the yard!


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Thanks, that helped..........out of all the dogs that are in the pound and are put to sleep you think you guys would be alittle more supportive, believe me this dog is lucky to have a spread like he does, its not my fault he chooses to eat everything in site....


Actually it is your fault he is choosing the behavior he is! I think you are the one that needs to be realistic in this situation. You want to put your dog outside just because you can't make time in you so called busy schedule to exercise him a little more. If I can find time to do it with 7 dogs then I'm sure you can find time to do it with 1. You should have thought about the time it would take before you got the dog. I agree with the others if you don't have the time rehome him. Finding him a suitable home where they know what his needs are is better than sticking him outside 27/7, chances are if you do that and exercise him the same as you do now he will only find a way to break out of the kennel/run and cause more damage to your house.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

I personally wouldn't consider keeping any of my 4 dogs outside...it's going to be like 93 degrees today with a feel like temp of more than a 100. I live in Florida so that is why an outside dog, to me, is no option.

Another reason I consider "outside dog" as no option is because I don't trust people. I'd be afraid some yahoo might steal my dog(s) or even poison them just because they don't like my particular breed.


----------



## edgar214 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wanted a pit for years. I had to wait until I retired, so I would have the time for one. He "Clyde" is the reason I set my alarm for 5, 5:30 AM so we can take our long walks while it's still cool outside. I want to enjoy every minute I can with him, my toy poodle, my wife, my 87-year-old mother I take care of, my children, and my grandchildren.
Call me crazy, but I schedule my days around the ones in my life that need me the most for their very existence, food, water, exercise, etc. Does that mean that I live for my dogs, no; it simply means I must put their needs before mine.
In return I have loyal and respectful companions. Never kept outside out of frustration. I have inside dogs.
Mike
PS Great health benefits in long walks with your dog.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All our dogs stay out on chain runners. All the runners are at least 40ft long.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes Andy all your dogs are outside but you also work your dogs. This guy is spending 30 minutes a day with a hyper dog. That is just NOT enough time. PMD you stated that you walk Tasha twice a day well that is great for her. Not all APBT have the same amount of energy. I know Mikado was happy with about an hr of hard play a day. Vendetta on the other hand is very active for around 4-5 hrs a day. 

I stand by my post. I think that tying a dog outside 24/7 is BAD especailly for an APBT. Once you chain a dog they can become aggressive too. If your going to set-up an auto water and feeder and he will have a house and a long chain when are you going to spend time with him. You wont need to go out there every day and your dog will suffer because of it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

There is just one word that I think will work for you....Training!

I have 3 dogs, 2 kids, 1 husband, 1 full time job and a whole house that I alone keep up with. Without training I believe that my dogs would be wild animals..LOL. All training I did from doing research online but mostly here. When we are asleep only the puppy is crated and when were not home only 2 are crated. My female is fine and is free to roam the house.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Yeah that was harsh, I play fetch with him for about 1/2 hour a day and my kids play with him alot, other than that I'm not going to go out and their and play with him for 3 hours a day and wait on him hand and foot so he won't destroy my stuff, he is just a dog for goodness sake..........I wasn't put on this earth to entertain a dog 24-7, I have kids, a big mortgage and a nagging wife.............P.S, thanks for the positive reforcement :clap: P.SS, I would never re-home my dog, I would never give up on him..........thats the problem with this breed and people, they just give up on them..........I'm just looking for options so he can have a nice life.........


I don't know you but it seems like you ARE giving up on the boy. I understand that you are not the dogs clown to entertain him but you decided that you wanted a working dog an APBT or Bully to be exact. You owe it to him. Wake up an hour earlier and take him for a jog or something. I don't have it easy with mine neither, I just sacrifice and do whatever it takes. If he messes up to bad, my wife would make me give him away and that is not happening ever, so I do what it takes.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't give you much more advice then was already given but, my sister had the same problem with their terrier (it started after her and her husband moved into a new house and both worked longer hours) they left him in the house, then in 1 room, he still chewed everything, then started while they were home.

with more exercise and leaving him in the crate when ever they leave the house it solved the problem. maybe it might be a possible solution in your case also? if not there has been some good advice given for going the outdoor dog route.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Tell me how this guy was supposed to know what temperament his dog would have?


Chewing things up in the house has nothing to do with temperment. The dog is bored. I'm glad that the exercise you give Tash is adequate, but many dogs just need more.

Now, back to the OP: How old are your kids? They could help with the exercise. If this is a family dog, it shouldn't all be on you. If you can continue to spend your 30 minutes walking or whatever, and the kids can spare 30 minutes each, that's 1 1/2 hours of exercise a day. That would be plenty. Even throwing a ball around in the yard or getting the dog on a spring pole helps.

You could also try getting the dog used to a mill. One of our members has a carpet mill for sale. Just be sure the dog is supervised when walking on it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Thanks for the support PMD, yeah man I love my dog, he just fustrates me sometimes, I'm going to try and work with him alittle more, but he may be outside bound....we'll see how it goes, thanks again man..........P.S I would never abandon him out in the yard!


Did you really think people would be supportive by you saying you do not have time for your dog and you want to chain it? Auto water/feeder, how lazy can you get then why even own a dog. You also say spend a little more time with him, what like 10 min longer? You may be busy and yes the dog doesn't have to be the center of your life but it sounds like you want a quick fix and posted hoping someone would validate your idea.

I have no problem with chain or cable set up but they point of them is not to leave them chained all the time. you barely spend enough time with him now, it will be easy to forget he exists when he is no longer able to tear things up. I feel sorry for your dog and the whole situation..... There is a wrong way and a right way to chain.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

Instead of putting him outback why not invest in a treadmill to help burn up some of that energy? Just be sure to still spend as much time with him as you can, don't be lazy and just depend on the treadmill alone. IDK just my two cents.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Patch09 I was looking at you profile and this is what you said a month ago.

"yeah I have posted pics of him here in there, I think I even have a video of him in my pictures section, he's a bad ass, we love him"

I am sorry but if you love him why would you want to put him outside permanently. I bet if you spend twice the time with him and do some training with him it will do wonders for you and for him. up:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

lazarus2345 said:


> Instead of putting him outback why not invest in a treadmill to help burn up some of that energy? Just be sure to still spend as much time with him as you can, don't be lazy and just depend on the treadmill alone. IDK just my two cents.


:goodpost: I didn't think about that one. I apologies for the bit of anger. I didn't take in consideration your situation. A treadmill might help allot, of course he still will need lots of attention but he will stop acting so badly. Please Please Please, don't forget about your best and most loyal friend. He does love you unconditionally.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna agree with everyone else sounds to me like you need to spend more time training and working with you dog to make him tired. I have 5 dog and at this time I am pregnant I work 40hrs a week and still have time everyday to work with all my dogs to make them tired enough they just want to sleep try getting a spring pole or a flirt pole that makes them tired quick..... as far as leaving him outside perm. make sure he can't get his chain wrapped around anything in the yard and hang himself if that's what you choose to do...... But I myself use crates inside when I'm not home solves the destroying anything problem...........


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Who gave me rep points? 
How do I find out?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Chewing things up in the house has nothing to do with temperment.


I didn't mean temperament I meant to say personality traits or something along those lines, heck I worked another graveyard shift so the brain is not what it should be. :rofl:



> The dog is bored.


How about separation anxiety? It could also be that could it not?
If he is destroying things when the family is home it is time to show him who is alpha and like a child, spank his little butt if necessary!
I don't mean that literally, you know what I mean. 


> I'm glad that the exercise you give Tash is adequate, but many dogs just need more.


I agree. My point was to show that not all APBTs necessarily need a lot of exercise to keep them content as some alluded to. That is all I was trying to get across. Tasha would go on 5 walks a day if I took her and I am sure she needs more exercise than I am giving her but it's tough with my work schedule. I have to figure something out.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Around the Houston TX area the vet told me Mosquitoes are a really big problem...I don't think I could leave any dog at the mercy of those, all night long nite after nite.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Did you really think people would be supportive by you saying you do not have time for your dog and you want to chain it? Auto water/feeder, how lazy can you get then why even own a dog. You also say spend a little more time with him, what like 10 min longer? You may be busy and yes the dog doesn't have to be the center of your life but it sounds like you want a quick fix and posted hoping someone would validate your idea.
> 
> I have no problem with chain or cable set up but they point of them is not to leave them chained all the time. you barely spend enough time with him now, it will be easy to forget he exists when he is no longer able to tear things up. I feel sorry for your dog and the whole situation..... There is a wrong way and a right way to chain.


Lisa, do you really think it's fair to judge the man when you do not know what his schedule or life consists of? I don't. A few words typed on an electronic forum does not tell us all much, as over 75% of communication is voice inflection, facial expressions, etc. Yes he obviously needs to wear this dog out more but let's not call the man lazy or other words because we do not know his situation and he may just be at wits end and was just venting when he asked about putting the dog outside. Some people are not good with words as well and do not realize how things can be taken the wrong way on forums and I think this may be the case here. No offense to him or anyone else but on forums if you do not carefully select every word in detail to fully explain your situation then people will gang up on you. I have seen it a thousand times and I have been on many forums over the past 12-15 years. Something to think about.

I think Proverbs 15:1 is worth quoting here:

"A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger."


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> How about separation anxiety? It could also be that could it not?
> If he is destroying things when the family is home it is time to show him who is alpha and like a child, spank his little butt if necessary!
> I don't mean that literally, you know what I mean.


I didn't think about SA but you are correct.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think this has gotten a little out of hand, but that's beside the point.

the man is going to spend the amount of time with the dog that he thinks it needs, regardless of what everyone says. if it's not enough, the dog will continue on with it's behavior, and that will turn to destructive outside behavior.. digging, chewing anything he can get to, etc etc. you say that you will not re-home the dog and give up on him.

That really bugs me, because I do not believe re-homing a dog is giving up on it. It is realizing that you cannot provide the best care for your dog and it deserves better, and you go out to try and find someone that can provide what your dog needs in life. 

Before you run out, buy the chain and all the other bullcrap that you are planning on buying, just make sure that you are 100% prepared to spend MORE time with him now, since while you're sitting watching tv he will be outside all alone instead of inside with you... if you're not prepared to make that sacrifice then I would highly consider re-homing him. Put your dogs best interests first.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here comes your chain and kennel boy!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for all the people with contructive comments I really appreciate it..........I would never re-home my dog, he has it better than 99% of dogs out their, some people just need to get a grip with there advice, I'm not the best dog owner but I try, thanks again folks


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL, get your but in your kennel. AAAhhhahahaha. lol

I know you will still take good care of him, good luck. P09


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Thanks, that helped..........out of all the dogs that are in the pound and are put to sleep you think you guys would be alittle more supportive, believe me this dog is lucky to have a spread like he does, its not my fault he chooses to eat everything in site....


no but a half hour of fetch for a WORKING DOG isn't helping the least bit.
you got a working dog that needs to feel worked. and if he doesnt get the proper exercise and is rebellious because of it is your fault.

this just sounds like another craigslist story to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Lisa, do you really think it's fair to judge the man when you do not know what his schedule or life consists of? I don't. A few words typed on an electronic forum does not tell us all much, as over 75% of communication is voice inflection, facial expressions, etc. Yes he obviously needs to wear this dog out more but let's not call the man lazy or other words because we do not know his situation and he may just be at wits end and was just venting when he asked about putting the dog outside. Some people are not good with words as well and do not realize how things can be taken the wrong way on forums and I think this may be the case here. No offense to him or anyone else but on forums if you do not carefully select every word in detail to fully explain your situation then people will gang up on you. I have seen it a thousand times and I have been on many forums over the past 12-15 years. Something to think about.
> 
> I think Proverbs 15:1 is worth quoting here:
> 
> "A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger."


Thanks for the speach....... I still feel the same way.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I really prefer a good chain set up over a kennel set up. If done correctly, they do very well. I have one that is chained during the daylight hours and brought in at night. I have another one that is kennelled(sp) but brought in periodically for her time in the house. I pretty much rotate all mine between the outside and inside.
Alot of it depends on the dogs behavior. If your dog is really very destructive, he is likely to chew his teeth off on the kennel wire, pull the door open from the inside(yes I have 2 that will do that) and escape to get into trouble.
Maybe try the chain during the day with some nice hooves to chew on and then come in at night, and see how he behaves.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats the point in having a dog if you're going to leave him/her outside all the time...

JMHO.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Who are you to say if someone needs a dog or not? Damn some of you people are harsh. The guy is looking for a solution not the Spanish Inquisition.
> 
> Tell me how this guy was supposed to know what temperament his dog would have?
> I walk Tasha twice day for about 25 minutes each walk (.8 miles) and she doesn't tear anything up. I wouldn't call that "high maintenance" at all.


im someone that cares enough about the breed to tell someone when there in the wrong. its wrong for someone to get a dog and then tether them outside all the time and play an half hour of fetch because they dont "have time" or there too lazy. THATS WHO I AM.

and i hate to break it to you, but tearing up stuff because there not trained or exercised enough is the temperament of most pitbulls. so duh.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Lisa, do you really think it's fair to judge the man when you do not know what his schedule or life consists of? I don't. A few words typed on an electronic forum does not tell us all much, as over 75% of communication is voice inflection, facial expressions, etc. Yes he obviously needs to wear this dog out more but let's not call the man lazy or other words because we do not know his situation and he may just be at wits end and was just venting when he asked about putting the dog outside. Some people are not good with words as well and do not realize how things can be taken the wrong way on forums and I think this may be the case here. No offense to him or anyone else but on forums if you do not carefully select every word in detail to fully explain your situation then people will gang up on you. I have seen it a thousand times and I have been on many forums over the past 12-15 years. Something to think about.
> 
> I think Proverbs 15:1 is worth quoting here:
> 
> "A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger."


Im gonna hafta say he shouldnt have a dog if his schedule is too full to spend time with it exercising it and working it out. Dogs depend on US! Chaining them up because they chew because someone thinks that 30 minutes of fetch is gonna wear the dog out is unfair to the dog...its not the dogs fault that the owner wont take the time to work him....and if the owner cant find the time...he shouldnt own a dog.

Plain and simple.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

just an update, came home for lunch and decided I'm going to really try with him, came back 2 hours later (now) and found my 200 motorcycle helmet torn to shreds, the whole inside is torn out and the straps and plastic chewed to bits..........he climbed over 4 feet to get to this thing................now its just funny :hammer:


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

im not going to tell u to get rid of your dog or anything like that...sounds like the dogs are bored and understand its hard to make time but if u decide to have a kid, u dont know what the kids going to be like...but u chose to and its ur responsiblity to make sure your kid is ok...u chose to get a dog... u chose unknown responsiblities...that energy comes with the breed and has to be handled...i think all outside mite make the dog worse wen hes not in the kennal or chained up if it isnt going to be a full work out


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nismo has gotten out of his crate a few times, 2 times he tore up cases of water bottles, i came home to 2 inches of water all over my living room, garbage all over the place, books torn up, pissed on my bed deficated on the floor. i was very upset, but couldnt help but laugh at the mess he made. another time he put a 2 foot hole in a door. that wasnt so funny tho...
crating is the only way to go most of the time with this breed, they are distructive when bored. dont feel bad about crating him, its not as bad as a lot of people think.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> crating is the only way to go most of the time with this breed, they are distructive when bored. dont feel bad about crating him, its not as bad as a lot of people think.


Thanks, yeah with my motorcycle helmet it is really just funny at this point, ( I should be furious its the most expensive thing he's destroyed yet) I came home at 3:30 I was loving Patch, getting ready to go play fetch with him, then out of the corner of my eye I saw my helmet in the middle of the yard, I was like what the heck is this, then came the slow walk, and then the stomach drop, then patch lookin at me with the ball in my hand thinking, our we playing fetch or what, someone please just do this to me:flush:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Thank you man, finally some advice, I appreciate it, I will look into a chain, dog house and auto feed, water system also.............I know in a perfect world 4 hours of exercise would be great, but people need to get realistic. You can own a dog and not have it be the center of your life, it does happen right? some of these people need to get a handle on that.........





Patch09 said:


> Thanks, that helped..........out of all the dogs that are in the pound and are put to sleep you think you guys would be alittle more supportive, believe me this dog is lucky to have a spread like he does, its not my fault he chooses to eat everything in site....





Patch09 said:


> Here comes your chain and kennel boy!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for all the people with contructive comments I really appreciate it..........I would never re-home my dog, he has it better than 99% of dogs out their, some people just need to get a grip with there advice, I'm not the best dog owner but I try, thanks again folks





Nizmo357 said:


> no but a half hour of fetch for a WORKING DOG isn't helping the least bit.
> you got a working dog that needs to feel worked. and if he doesnt get the proper exercise and is rebellious because of it is your fault.
> 
> this just sounds like another craigslist story to me.


i agree that maybe some folks on here are being a bit harsh. but maybe then it's because when someone has their priorities twisted, and needs to know how it is, then the only way to reach them is to be blunt.

i dont think it's necessarily a craigslist story, but you can do better than 30 minutes a day. dogs are one of the things i love, but i am not obsessed with my dog, or think that my life revolves around it. i DO know, however that to keep a dog like this attentive and focused, i have to step up a little more than your average dog owner. this breed wasn't created through countless matches just so you can walk it around the block and expect it to be "a good boy". the APBT is full of energy and drive, and it needs intense outlets to get that all out of him. you can work obedience with your dogs for just a little bit of time.. (3 minutes x 5 times a day) thats not much time at all. You can get up a half hour ealier and go for a longer walk or add another 30 minute walk to your routine.

The point is, people on here are not going to support your decision when there are other means to stop your problem. by chaining your dog simply because he chews on things in the house is RUNNING from your problem. You'll eventually grow to resent the animal for making you angry when you come home and find your S**t destroyed, but in the end you should have known a little more than the 30 minutes you dedicate to your companion every day is not enough to meet your needs. im not saying that you don't have the right to own a dog, or this breed, but what was your purpose of doing so? This is a great family dog, so i can understand you wanting to have a companion for the kids, but what about your obligations as his owner and his master. if you spent that extra time per day you would see a world of difference. but time is money, and youd rather spend that money on the auto feed and chain setup so that your dog can become lethargic and destroy whatever he can find outside.

I don't see an issue with chaining or crating a dog outdoors, as many people do it, but most of those people have multiple dogs, have shelters, or kennels... If you don't have multiple dogs... why chain it? If it's not a reactive dog, why keep him isolated when YOU can make a difference.

i dont have any "support" if what youre looking for is encouragement to do what your planning on.. it's like me saying "yeah breed those dogs" to someone that should know better. what i do have to offer is going to be similar to what others have said... you need to find more outlets for that energy. when i play with chino on his flirt pole, it does a whole lot more for him than what a 40 minute walk would do. it's more intense, and really, it takes less time. walks are needed, and they help with keeping your dogs nails trimmed.

i dont know how old your kids are but you can teach them how to work a flirt pole and even encourage other activites that will tire your dog out. going around the house and wrestling with the kids is cute and all, but it's no exercise.

I'm not trying to come down hard on you or sound like a broken record, and not saying you should rehome your dog, but you know whats wrong and whats right here, and you know youre choosing to not put forth the little bit of extra effort. we all come off as harsh because we know that everyone has the potential to be a wonderful owner to this breed. you chose your dog, and the breed, now do the work that comes with it.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm not trying to come down hard on you or sound like a broken record, and not saying you should rehome your dog, but you know whats wrong and whats right here, and you know youre choosing to not put forth the little bit of extra effort. we all come off as harsh because we know that everyone has the potential to be a wonderful owner to this breed. you chose your dog, and the breed, now do the work that comes with it.


That's fair, I should put in alittle extra effort, its just hard, not making excuses just a fact, but a $200 dollar motorcycle helmet:hammer: is this dog totally off his rocker


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no, just bored


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

very very bored. just think of a dog with so much energy.. and if its alone in your house walking around, with nothing moving around for him to chase, whatever appears interesting will end up in his mouth being chewed because a dog vents that extra frustration through chewing. you might even find that adding one walk a day and leaving a whole lot more things dedicated for him to chew on will have him a little more satisfied. 

as a general rule of thumb, if i cant see my dog, then he's in his crate


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Get him a play mate


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

ok, before this gets anymore out of hand,with more and more negative advice, heres my take.

it sounds like you have a yard, so personally if your set on getting a kennel do it. then set up a dog run above the kennel with a chain long anough so he can go in and out of the kennel/dog house and then have the rest of the run to use.

it does sound like hes bored, or has SA issues. hes still young too correct? odds are if you let him in at night after being out all day he'll be tired anough to behave in the house. its worth trying at least a few times


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Get him a play mate


why so he can have 2 dogs to find time to exercise. that has got to be the worst idea i've heard yet lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> why so he can have 2 dogs to find time to exercise. that has got to be the worst idea i've heard yet lol


lemme add to that. it's already a bad idea to get another dog if you can't find time for it, but wouldnt it really be somethign if he got another dog, especially if it was APBT? Why do people get "friends" for their pets? Especially with all the DA in the breed? *COME ON!!!*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Look patch, you should be able to do what you want, and ultimately thats what people do. i never opened this thread to come at you with the wrong intentions. i just wanted to clarify that the extra effort goes a long way. people are on here for one thing... the well being of this breed. just tryin to work thru this with ya!!!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

imo bored dog plus friend equals fite....tired dog plus friend equals posiblity


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

velcro said:


> imo bored dog plus friend equals fite....tired dog plus friend equals posiblity


Tired dog= Happy not eating your S$$T dog LOL


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

tired=to lazy to do anything...lol....the two are out cold rite now....y cant they always be this good haha


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> why so he can have 2 dogs to find time to exercise. that has got to be the worst idea i've heard yet lol


I find its the best thing, when i was living away from my partner kyza didnt have anyone to play with, she was mischeif and would get into anything possible, with stage to keep her company now shes the perfect dog 
They wear each other out.
i no it worked for me


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Tired dog= Happy not eating your S$$T dog LOL


That is Hilarous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I love the sound of that

Its offical I'm on craiglist tonight lookin for a friend for Patch!

Just kidding, I would rather take my service revolver to my head before I did that!:hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> That is Hilarous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I love the sound of that
> 
> Its offical I'm on craiglist tonight lookin for a friend for Patch!
> 
> Just kidding, I would rather take my service revolver to my head before I did that!:hammer:


you scared the **** out of me lol
your a funny guy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> That's fair, I should put in alittle extra effort, its just hard, not making excuses just a fact, but a $200 dollar motorcycle helmet:hammer: is this dog totally off his rocker


I am not trying to be an a$$ but this blunt and to the point.
look everything that dog has destroyed is your fault. You never leave a dog like that unattended or not secure. He needs to be in a crate, kennel run, or chain/cable set up. You also need to add exercise to his daily activities (more than 30 min) tread mill, fetch, flirt pole, anything to wear him out. I say the same thing to owners in my puppy class, if they tear up the couch who left them there in the first place? don't be mad at the dog be mad at your self for setting him up to fail.
You would never leave a 2 year old child alone in the house to do what they want and you don't expect the same of a dog. It is common sense and logic that says if he chews things up while you are gone you need to contain him to keep him from ruining everything you own.

What is the definition of insanity...... keep doing the same thing over and over and expect a different result? granted you tried to pay more attention but that doesn't mean you still leave him loose. Confining him while you are away is perfectly fine but what this thread was about is confining him 24/7 and that is wrong.

So the dog is not off his rocker you put the helmet outside to be an unfortunate victim and left the dog alone to do what he pleased.

I wanted to add
My advice is have him contained during the day or while you are gone. When you are home then he can be out add some good exercise and this will help you enjoy him more. Sorry to kind of rip on you, it struck a nerve but this can really be fixed with supervision and a exercise. good luck


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> That is Hilarous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I love the sound of that
> 
> Its offical I'm on craiglist tonight lookin for a friend for Patch!
> 
> Just kidding, I would rather take my service revolver to my head before I did that!:hammer:


Lmfao. My heart skipped a beat when I read that! I was like *slow motion* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Good luck in getting Patch tired out. I just took Maile for a bike ride and she is zonked out on the floor next to me.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If you are going to leave him in the house uncrated you could try hiding food. I do it with Zoe so she has to hunt it down. I take like a cup of food and hide 3 pieces together and then move to the next spot....As soon as I leave I see her trying to find the food. Sometimes I don't even think she noticed that I left...LOL


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I think the whole yard is a bit to much for him to handle, to much for him to get into, I thought he would enjoy having a 1/2 arce to roam on, but he doesn't know any better. I have a big deck that I'm thinking about gateing off so he can be on that during the day, and when I'm home let him play in the yard, (so I can keep an eye on him) this way he wont eat my lawn mower or weed whacker, I don't want to give him the taste of metal, next thing you kown he'll be eating my cars..........

P.S 
I'm off the chain and kennel kick after all of this, thanks guys and girls, I'm going to figure this out........


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck to you!!! Let us know if we can be of anymore help.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

be careful with the deck idea, I know what your next post will be, he ate the wood on the deck or jumped out of it. He needs a crate, dog run, or tie out. i my dog have taken out a 25' tree in their dog run like beavers, wood is not safe! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

and make sure they have shelter and water. lots of water. i dont want you to loose your dog. 
good luck man keep us posted


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> That is Hilarous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, I love the sound of that
> 
> Its offical I'm on craiglist tonight lookin for a friend for Patch!
> 
> Just kidding, I would rather take my service revolver to my head before I did that!:hammer:


Service revolver? Are you a LEO or military?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I like how this thread turned around. That is what it's all about!
I applaud those of you who offered good solutions and got this man to re-think what he was wanting to do and instead had a change of heart. :cheers:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I mentioned the possibility of separation anxiety in another post. Could this be part of the problem? Nobody addressed that.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I mentioned the possibility of separation anxiety in another post. Could this be part of the problem? Nobody addressed that.


Yes I did. I said I hadn't thought of that and you may be right.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I mentioned the possibility of separation anxiety in another post. Could this be part of the problem? Nobody addressed that.


Since he had the same issues at night between 830 and 1030 inside during house time while the family was home, my guess is that it is not SA, JMO.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Yes I did. I said I hadn't thought of that and you may be right.


Sorry Betty, I know you did my friend, I meant the forum as a whole.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Since he had the same issues at night between 830 and 1030 inside during house time while the family was home, my guess is that it is not SA, JMO.


Thanks. Sounds like a certain little dog needs an ass whoopin' then. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> If your dog is really very destructive, he is likely to chew his teeth off on the kennel wire, pull the door open from the inside(yes I have 2 that will do that) and escape to get into trouble.


my husky does that. i've been reinforcing that like crazy this past week. killin me. lolz. he always goes straight for the gardening gloves... ugh ;_;


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey patch... Have you reconsidered your options? If youve been spending more time with your unruly puppy you should post some pics for us... we love pics 

*besides, i wanna see how that helmet turned out


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

He needs to crate, kennel or chain tie this dog during the day so that it cannot chew something and get a damn bowel obst or choke to death. A good chain or tie run is the healthiest as far as getting activity. A crate is just sit and sleep.
Then when he gets home he needs to exercise the dog well and bring him inside to bond and learn some manners. I can't believe nobody thought to tell him how dangerous chewing on things can be. He needs to protect the dog as much as protect his belongings. Leaving this dog loose will not have a good end I don't think.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> He needs something to do to wear him out. Take him for a walk practice obedience with him, play fetch, work a flirt pole anything is better than nothing. .


:goodpost::goodpostr get him a spring pole


----------

